# Lake Sinclair



## AFadenholz

I"m not sure if this is the right spot for this but I am hoping to do a trip up to Lake Sinclair to target musky. I have a 24-foot trophy I am happy to take up there but other than watching youtube videos I am very much a novice when it comes to targeting musky. It seems like there is a good population up there and was hoping to get some feedback from people who have experience. Do you think I should get a charter or try things on my own? Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## K gonefishin

Take a charter! seriously, it's not walleye fishing or salmon fishing, if you need recommendations let me know.


----------



## K gonefishin

Save you 15K in tackle too. Average baits run 25-50 a piece.


----------



## fisherman 2

summer time musky fishing is done mostly in Canadian waters..and to politely correct you it's lake saint clair


----------



## island troller

Where are are you launching from ? I have fished it a lot. Can help you out if you want to start on your own. Its not that hard to catch one if your willing to troll.


----------



## AFadenholz

island troller said:


> Where are are you launching from ? I have fished it a lot. Can help you out if you want to start on your own. Its not that hard to catch one if your willing to troll.



Thanks - I would be driving up from Lorain, Ohio where my boat is currently docked. I've been doing some research on where to launch and grab an air BnB. I have a few large musky lures that I have bought over the years. I sometimes run them when I'm fishing Lake Erie. You'd be surprised what a walleye will hit. 

I'm open to suggestions on the launch though. I'm off every weekend and havent been doing much but fishing Lake Erie and working on the house. It's only a 3 hour trip

I


----------



## K gonefishin

Canadian waters is where it's at, not sure if they are open yet but don't think so and musky on the CA side doesn't open till June. 

Yes, you can go up there and drag around some baits but if you want to see how st clair style musky fishing is done right, book a charter, you will learn a ton.


----------



## fisherman 2

the way the situation is now with covid it would prolly be easier to go on a charter...they will know the rules like if your even allowed to fish there...their pretty strict on things like coming and going...your going to need a passport


----------



## Bluewalleye

fisherman 2 said:


> summer time musky fishing is done mostly in Canadian waters..and to politely correct you it's lake saint clair


Lake St Clair is proper spelling.


----------



## undertaker

Take a charter an cast for them, it's tough be way more gratifying. It's the chase an the hunt when it comes to musky, then handling them after ya land them is important to the fish.


----------



## Robert kraisner

AFadenholz said:


> I"m not sure if this is the right spot for this but I am hoping to do a trip up to Lake Sinclair to target musky. I have a 24-foot trophy I am happy to take up there but other than watching youtube videos I am very much a novice when it comes to targeting musky. It seems like there is a good population up there and was hoping to get some feedback from people who have experience. Do you think I should get a charter or try things on my own? Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## Robert kraisner

I would get a Ontario permit they fish the flats and weed past shipping channel drop weights with musky spinners on releases of big boards and some body baits in prop wash watch for weeds on lures and good luck in fall it’s Easter fish light house point and river slam fest on right day


----------



## Robert kraisner

Charter if you want to reel in the captains fish or buy 4 musky hard baits 6 musky spinners and use your walleye boards and rod holders and walleye rods and some snap weights and put weights 50 feet from spinner and 50 more feet clip to release send down the planer board line you will get fish


----------



## K gonefishin

Robert kraisner said:


> Charter if you want to reel in the captains fish or buy 4 musky hard baits 6 musky spinners and use your walleye boards and rod holders and walleye rods and some snap weights and put weights 50 feet from spinner and 50 more feet clip to release send down the planer board line you will get fish


Better have some beefy walleye stuff because even with my tekota 700s and ugly stick tigers made for saltwater, cranking in a double 10 or 12 with a few oz of lead at 4.0 150 back from an outside line off a big board cleaning weeds every few minutes is a chore. Walleye gear and reels are not productive for st clair IMO, alot of reels won't even hold a bait withou creeping, at musky speeds alot of strain is on reels, lines, etc. 

I fish Clair and have the right stuff, walleye stuff stays at home, it's not up to the task.


----------



## Robert kraisner

K gonefishin said:


> Better have some beefy walleye stuff because even with my tekota 700s and ugly stick tigers made for saltwater, cranking in a double 10 or 12 with a few oz of lead at 4.0 150 back from an outside line off a big board cleaning weeds every few minutes is a chore. Walleye gear and reels are not productive for st clair IMO, alot of reels won't even hold a bait withou creeping, at musky speeds alot of strain is on reels, lines, etc.
> 
> I fish Clair and have the right stuff, walleye stuff stays at home, it's not up to the task.


----------



## Robert kraisner

King salmon will run circles around them musky I used 4 pound test on dick swan noodle rods in 80s on Lake Michigan for spring kings a diver or planer board rod is fine you get leads right weeds aren’t that bad 150 worth of tackle I can go and hammer them in any lake you have to get the right lures perch pattern crank a gold spinner a couple silver spinners go fish people who need thousands in lure are perfect to buy custom colors on bandits


----------



## Robert kraisner

Ya a spinner with 2 oz of weight is harder then a dipsy twisted or release not set to get in or a 10 pond sheep head on wire 350 back that rolls and gets hooked in the side come on


----------



## Labman1127

The honest truth is you can make muskie fishing up there as simple or as complex as you want. I used to go up this time of year every year in the mid - late 2000’s. 
We caught many many muskies (I am talking between 45” - 52” fish) on medium heavy bass tackle running 30 lb braided line and a J14 floating Rapala in fire tiger or perch pattern about a cast length behind the boat. Troll around 3mph to as fast as that bait will track true and you will be in business. 
Also, have friends that head up there with $10,000 worth of dedicated muskie gear and also catch fish consistently. 
I do totally agree with the comment earlier that a King Salmon will destroy your walleye gear wayyyyyy faster than a musky ever will. good luck up there. Nothing like the rush of hooking up with your first big St Clair musky!


----------



## MuskyFan

You definitely don’t need to run all the way to CA to find musky in LSC. Especially not on the first trip. A good number and size are not much further than a mile off the west shoreline south of metro park. And you don’t need a passport on the MI side. It is highly recommended if you’re going to be anywhere near the CA border. You’re good if you don’t drop anchor, hit land or break down. If not, the fines are steep. 

The”catching season” starts in June in MI but you can’t go up there yet due to the restrictions of the bobble head in the governors house. The way things are going, she won’t open the state until winter. And if you do get to go before the season opens be careful about letting on your musky fishing. Some locals don’t like that we can CPR and may take it out on your parked rig (been told that by the locals). 

Anyway, I digress. We caught fish on our first trips up there last year. Yes, the biggest came from open water near the CA line but we caught many just offshore. You don’t even need to use your trolling motor if the wind is right. Just drift fish. Just a good a chance of catching as trolling a lot of times. 

Blades and rubber seem to rule most times but trolled Crankbaits work the best, at times. 

Once Madam Hitler opens the lakes, be careful of the wind and the other 25,000 boats that will be out like a swarm of mosquitos. If LSC is anything like CC the last few weeks it will be a wild ride the first few weekends.


----------



## Robert kraisner

MuskyFan said:


> You definitely don’t need to run all the way to CA to find musky in LSC. Especially not on the first trip. A good number and size are not much further than a mile off the west shoreline south of metro park. And you don’t need a passport on the MI side. It is highly recommended if you’re going to be anywhere near the CA border. You’re good if you don’t drop anchor, hit land or break down. If not, the fines are steep.
> 
> The”catching season” starts in June in MI but you can’t go up there yet due to the restrictions of the bobble head in the governors house. The way things are going, she won’t open the state until winter. And if you do get to go before the season opens be careful about letting on your musky fishing. Some locals don’t like that we can CPR and may take it out on your parked rig (been told that by the locals).
> 
> Anyway, I digress. We caught fish on our first trips up there last year. Yes, the biggest came from open water near the CA line but we caught many just offshore. You don’t even need to use your trolling motor if the wind is right. Just drift fish. Just a good a chance of catching as trolling a lot of times.
> 
> Blades and rubber seem to rule most times but trolled Crankbaits work the best, at times.
> 
> Once Madam Hitler opens the lakes, be careful of the wind and the other 25,000 boats that will be out like a swarm of mosquitos. If LSC is anything like CC the last few weeks it will be a wild ride the first few weekends.





MuskyFan said:


> You definitely don’t need to run all the way to CA to find musky in LSC. Especially not on the first trip. A good number and size are not much further than a mile off the west shoreline south of metro park. And you don’t need a passport on the MI side. It is highly recommended if you’re going to be anywhere near the CA border. You’re good if you don’t drop anchor, hit land or break down. If not, the fines are steep.
> 
> The”catching season” starts in June in MI but you can’t go up there yet due to the restrictions of the bobble head in the governors house. The way things are going, she won’t open the state until winter. And if you do get to go before the season opens be careful about letting on your musky fishing. Some locals don’t like that we can CPR and may take it out on your parked rig (been told that by the locals).
> 
> Anyway, I digress. We caught fish on our first trips up there last year. Yes, the biggest came from open water near the CA line but we caught many just offshore. You don’t even need to use your trolling motor if the wind is right. Just drift fish. Just a good a chance of catching as trolling a lot of times.
> 
> Blades and rubber seem to rule most times but trolled Crankbaits work the best, at times.
> 
> Once Madam Hitler opens the lakes, be careful of the wind and the other 25,000 boats that will be out like a swarm of mosquitos. If LSC is anything like CC the last few weeks it will be a wild ride the first few weekends.


----------



## Robert kraisner

On lake st Clair Canada is 8 miles not 26 like Erie and in summer that’s we’re chartes fish and no go fast boats and jet ski traffic and if you think abought it if you from out of state a Ontario permit you can fish superior Huron st Clair Erie and Ontario


----------



## Steimy

Until the unforeseeable future you can't cross the border. Pretty boy Trudeau has the border shut down through the end of June. Would not be surprised if he extends again.


----------



## K gonefishin

Just like anything you can go up and throw some gear out say a pray and hopefully get a few bites and land them but make sure you have a giant net, release tools, bolt cutters etc that trophy doesn’t have a revive tank or large livewell so gotta be snappy which isn’t easy expeciallly once they roll in net with 2-3 big ass hooks. 

You could buy a .nice casting rod and reel and throw rubber, bucktail etc.


----------



## Robert kraisner

K gonefishin said:


> Just like anything you can go up and throw some gear out say a pray and hopefullyb get a few bites and land them but make sure you have a giant net, release tools, bolt cutters etc that trophy doesn’t have a revive tank or large livewell so gotta be snappy which isn’t easy expeciallly once they roll in net with 2-3 big ass hooks.
> 
> You could buy a .nice casting rod and reel and throw rubber, bucktail etc.


----------



## Robert kraisner

Yep you go up and figure it out get lucky and land a 40 “ fish maybe lose at the boat but you caught it and made all the decisions or you give a guy 800 dollars you sit and drink beer or pop and when a fish hits the guy grabs the rod so you don’t tangle gear and hands of a rod and you reel in a fish me personally would rather pick speed spot and presentation then reel a fish in much more rewarding as a fishermen not tourist know drifting and casting whole bother ball game


----------



## Eyegagger

I caught this spotted muskie in 10 ft of water on a boulder pile at the upper Edge Water Park 2018 and have caught several other spotted muskies in the Vermilion area as well just sayin it's close to home I know it's not a 50 in fish but I bet they're in there! These other two came from West Branch , And one from Piedmont in 2018 and I did lose a couple 50 inch fish that year out of West Branch its only about an hour away. Funny thing is they were all caught while walleye or Saugeye fishing on 7 ft medium action tackle 10 pound Power Pro. Good luck out there hope you get a trophy!


----------



## MuskyFan

To the OP, If you plan on going more than once, do yourself a favor and order the parking pass for the ramps online now. You'll have it when the ramps open. Last year it was about $30 but saved us a bunch of hassle.

All the DNR state ramps have fees or require a pass, and if you park at them you will get ticketed without a pass. The ramp down near the tower (9 Mile) charges a daily fee and it's more for out-of-staters (but is watched and the canal is protected from the wind).

The large DNR ramp north of Metropark was big and had plenty of docks and parking (docks are split between launch and loading). The DNR one near Clinton River is good but an east wind will fill the ramp with grass that will cover your trailer and need to be removed before hitting the road.

Check the road conditions and construction before you hit the road. Changing constitution zones had us going going around in circles and thru some scary places for towing a boat once we hit Detroit.


----------



## AFadenholz

Thanks for all the help - I think I’m just going to take my boat up and grab some more gear. I’m hoping to do this more than once. 

We are looking at the weekend of June 19th depending on COVID and weather. Are there any marinas where I can rent a dock over night? I might just stay on my boat instead of renting a hotel or Air BnB.


----------



## fisherman 2

are you going to stay in mich or Canada?


----------



## AFadenholz

fisherman 2 said:


> are you going to stay in mich or Canada?


I would stay in Michigan - likely somewhere close to the state park.


----------



## fisherman 2

Jefferson beach marina on Jefferson and 9 mile is a good place...there are other marinas close to them that have transient docking also...I don't know where the state park is...but if it's on the northern side of st. clair it's a long ride to the good musky areas...if you have to fish mi waters the dumping grounds next to the channel is a good spot...anywhere along both sides of the channel up to the freighter cut off area can be good...but they can be anywhere 16 fow is always a good depth to find them...one problem in the lake are floating weeds...when your trolling 4-5 mph it only takes 5-10 mins before you have to bring in and clean baits...your better off finding "clean"water to fish...stop in at lakeside bait shop for info and lures...it's about a mile from JBM


----------



## Saugeye Tom

We catch em bass fishing alot...you gave 3 types of ski tbere... great lakes (spotted)...tiger and common


----------



## loomis82

I second getting a charter. Take your boat too. See spots get techniques, see what your up against. Knowledge from a local guide is priceless. I can save you money by getting only stuff you need instead of guessing. Its a expensive game. Living here in Michigan not too far from st. Clair I see the money thrown around on musky equipment. If it were me I'd do the guide my first day then try my own boat. Goodluck in whatever you choose! Mr musky too is a top notch guide


----------



## Hatchetman

Robert kraisner said:


> Yep you go up and figure it out get lucky and land a 40 “ fish maybe lose at the boat but you caught it and made all the decisions or you give a guy 800 dollars you sit and drink beer or pop and when a fish hits the guy grabs the rod so you don’t tangle gear and hands of a rod and you reel in a fish me personally would rather pick speed spot and presentation then reel a fish in much more rewarding as a fishermen not tourist know drifting and casting whole bother ball game



Do you know where the . key is?


----------



## Sean Ebra

fisherman 2 said:


> summer time musky fishing is done mostly in Canadian waters..and to politely correct you it's lake saint clair


Lake Saint Claire politely re- corrected. ( capital letters)


----------



## loomis82

Correction again drop the e in clair


Sean Ebra said:


> Lake Saint Claire politely re- corrected. ( capital letters)


----------



## Jeff Mogg

AFadenholz said:


> I"m not sure if this is the right spot for this but I am hoping to do a trip up to Lake Sinclair to target musky. I have a 24-foot trophy I am happy to take up there but other than watching youtube videos I am very much a novice when it comes to targeting musky. It seems like there is a good population up there and was hoping to get some feedback from people who have experience. Do you think I should get a charter or try things on my own? Any feedback would be appreciated.


Mr Musky Charter's uses 34' or larger Tiara boats with a nice bathroom for the "family". I have been out with them twice and a friend takes all of her, (yer her) clients out with them. 

Trolling, but that is the sure way to catch fish 9AND BIG FISH 40" AND UP0. You will see private boats casting 10" to 14" plugs/crank baits. They ha a 6' long live well to keep the fish healthy after the catch, prior to the pictures and again prior to release. Very fish friendly fishing.

Your casting and cranking arm better be in good shape for a day of that kind of fishing.

Have fun. Definitely a bucket list fish.


----------



## thephildo0916

wife and I want to go up there this summer for a little weekend get away, perhaps stay at a lake house. Ill be towing my boat. Not to hijack the thread, but can any recommend good areas to stay around there? Have heard multiple times that some areas are pretty sketchy. Looking for a touristy area with stuff to do other than fish. Thanks


----------



## Saugeye Tom

thephildo0916 said:


> wife and I want to go up there this summer for a little weekend get away, perhaps stay at a lake house. Ill be towing my boat. Not to hijack the thread, but can any recommend good areas to stay around there? Have heard multiple times that some areas are pretty sketchy. Looking for a touristy area with stuff to do other than fish. Thanks


try swanview on the north end of the lake


----------

